# My CVN-70 Project



## Wolfman_63 (Apr 21, 2018)

I know this is for aircraft, But in April of 2017 I started a project to build the USS Carl Vinson with all 86 aircraft as she was in 1983 when I served aboard her with VA-37. The project features over 500 feet of fiber optic lighting and 40 LED's. I completed the project this past January after 777 hours of work. Today I received the IPMS Journal magazine and they did an 8 page feature on it. Just sharing for those who may be interested in some of my past work. So if you are an IPMS member, You can now read about all the work it took to create my USS Carl Vinson Project. You can see all the build photo's at https://davidsscalemodels.com/build-log/1-350-uss-carl-vinson/ and all the completed photo's at USS Carl Vinson Project

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wolfman_63 (Apr 21, 2018)

I apologize for the multiple posts. When I went to post the page kept refreshing.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)

No problemo. Deleted...


----------



## pbehn (Apr 21, 2018)

Great work


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2018)

Awesome work, well done.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2018)

Great stuff!


----------

